# Gyros



## bigmikey14 (Feb 24, 2017)

Made a Brazilian gaucho skewer and the first cook was a boneless leg of lamb.  Seasoned with Tatonka Dust, smoked at 225 for about 90 minutes then finished at 350. 


























Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 24, 2017)

Raining in my mouth


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 24, 2017)

Man that looks amazing!...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 24, 2017)

Looks tasty, but why is this in the Beef section if it's lamb???


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2017)

Oh my God that looks good!

Point to you Sir!

Congrats on making the carousel!

BTW I moved this to lamb.

Al


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 24, 2017)

I love that stuff..... And yours looks great..... Can't get a decent Gyro out here...  Great job.... Care to share the recipe????


----------



## gary s (Feb 24, 2017)

Looks Fantastic, great job  Mmmmm !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## david b (Feb 24, 2017)

Yum yum we can't get a decent gyros down here either, I got turned on to those when I went to Crete for a live fire missel exercise thanks for posting


----------



## pabeef (Feb 24, 2017)

Look great and a nice job on the cook. Could you share the type of wood you used, and if you did any thing besides the tatonka dust? I will be trying this when it gets warm. And again in the fall when the lambs get bigger.

PABEEF


----------



## daveomak (Feb 25, 2017)

Mikey...   Sure looks delish...   pts..


----------



## bigmikey14 (Feb 25, 2017)

I didn't do anything to the meat besides Tatonka Dust.  I didn't decide to do the gyros until after I put it on. Went to the store and grabbed the gyro stuff while it was cooking. I used  a mix of cherry and pecan


----------



## rare2medium (Feb 25, 2017)

Great idea, looks yummy.


----------



## actech (Feb 25, 2017)

Looks awesome


----------



## sal yum (Feb 26, 2017)

What type of season is tatonka dust?


----------



## actech (Feb 27, 2017)

Sal yum said:


> What type of season is tatonka dust?


I wondered same thing and googled it. No longer made at this time. They lost a supplier of one of the ingredients so they arent making it any more.  owensbbq.com


----------



## daveomak (Feb 27, 2017)

actech said:


> Sal yum said:
> 
> 
> > What type of season is tatonka dust?
> ...


Marty and Tanya are finding a new "seasoning company" to make their special mix...  he says in a few months it should be back in stock...


----------



## hoity toit (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice job, I have been wantin to try that method for a while now.,,,guess i better get a move on.

HT


----------



## mr parx (Mar 2, 2017)

That looks amazing, and I never thought to try it, but now I want to.

You said you finished it at 350. Did you take it off at a particular IT?

Thanks!


----------

